# XML von gesockelten Items



## Ste (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

erst mal ein längst überfälliges Dankeschön meinerseits an das Blasc-Team für die vielen Daten.
Etwas ist mir gestern jedoch aufgefallen:
in den XML-Dateien der gesockelten Items werden die verfügbare Sockel sowie der Sockelbonus nicht ausgegeben (oder habe ich das übersehen?)
Einzig im "display_html" kann ich etwas finden, aber wenn ich Html parsen will, müsste ich ja gar nicht erst ein XML holen...

Beispiel:
Item: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=24261
XML: http://www.buffed.de/xml/i24261.xml


----------



## Ste (23. Juli 2007)

/bump


----------



## Ste (3. August 2007)

/jubiläumsbump: ein Monat ohne Antwort....


----------



## Xathras (6. August 2007)

die möglichen stats auf den items sind mittlerweile so komplex...
args...

vielleicht hilft dir der xml export von allakhazam, dort stehen auch anzahl und art der socken, plus sockelbonus

http://wow.allakhazam.com/cluster/item-xml.pl?witem=21870

über eine Ergänzung bei buffed würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen.

btw. gibts eigentlich auch ne deutsche version von der item reference list?


> Wow Item Name to ID XML Reference (Updated Daily)
> http://wow.allakhazam.com/itemlist.xml


----------



## Ste (6. August 2007)

Xathras schrieb:


> vielleicht hilft dir der xml export von allakhazam, dort stehen auch anzahl und art der socken, plus sockelbonus
> 
> http://wow.allakhazam.com/cluster/item-xml.pl?witem=21870



Super, damit kann ich arbeiten. Vielen Dank!
(Dabei bin ich fast täglich auf allakhazam, nur nie auf die idee gekommen deren xml anzuschane  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------

